# Watch 3 cellular ou gps ?



## Marie1608 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, je me tate de plus en plus a me prendre une watch, je fais de l equitation et prendre mon téléphone de ma poche quand je recois un sms ou appel c'est pas pratique du tout car j'ai toujours peur de faire tomber mon iphone  
Mais en été j'ai pas toujours de gilet avec une poche pour pouvoi avoir le téléphone avec moi donc comme ca je pourrait le laisser à l'écurie et avoir juste la montre pour répondre au appels ou sms ? 

Ou c'est chère payer et que la gps me suffirait ? Surtout que en Belgique la cellular n'est pas encore en vente donc soit j attend encore ou alors je prend la gps ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Novembre 2017)

Bah prendre un appel à cheval avec la montre c'est plutôt pratique, mais les SMS si tu n'utilises pas Siri ça peut être compliqué


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Si tu prends une version GPS autant prendre une série 2 , un des seuls avantages de la série 3 est justement cette connectivité cellulaire. 

Moi j'ai une série 1 et j'arrive toujours à trouver une poche ou a poser l'Iphone à proximité.


----------



## Lindy (19 Décembre 2017)

Salut,
je vois que tu es chez Orange, sans quoi prendre l'Watch GPS + cellular ne servirait à rien, mais il faut savoir que chez orange, prendre l'option Watch te coûtera 10€ de plus par mois. Je trouve cette marge chère pour ce que ça apporte (quasi rien si t'as souvent ton iPhone avec toi excepté équitation), et surtout TU AS UN iPHONE X!!!! La connectivité BT et tout le reste est tellement puissante que même si ton iPhone reste à l'écurie tu continueras encore assez longtemps à profiter de la connexion. 
Si tu hésites entre la 2 et la 3, Siri ne parle pas sur la 2 et la montre est (beaucoup) plus réactive ainsi que plus puissante sur la 3.
j'espère t'avoir aidé.
Lindy


----------

